

Dont have a startup that's "built to fund" - nateberkopec
http://nateberkopec.com/post/10561343700/built-to-fund

======
ejo0
Really great insight. Being part of an accelerator program/tv show/pageant
shouldn't be all that matters. It should be about building real businesses
that solve actual problems the founders can relate with. Not building just a
feature.

------
wavephorm
There definitely is a beauty pageant aspect to the startup/incubator culture.
And TechCrunch is largely to blame. They've keep cheering on anyone who gets a
well-oiled slide desk ready, puts some make-up on, and panders to VC's.
Meanwhile they completely miss out actual technology news, and don't report
true innovation.

